# Need help deciding Western Mvp3 or Boss DXT



## Falcon121

First I know this has been debated, I'm pretty sure I've already read all of the posts that I could find. I'm looking for updates from the guys who have been using them over the past winter that could help persuade me one way or the other. 

My back ground, I have purchased a new home with a long gravel driveway that tends to blow shut, so I decided to purchase a plow. I have an F450 so I need the 9.2 /9.6 so the snow clears the back tires.

The prices I got are close enough to not matter, some of the differences are the Western dealer is offering 3yrs warranty / Boss is offering 2yrs. Both dealers recommend Poly plows (What is your thoughts on this?). I like the western mount system over the boss, and I like that the boss moldboard is thicker than western. Also the western has the center pin that lets the plow ends tilt up or down so it follows the ground better, is that something that is noticeable over a boss that doesn't do that?

Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Why do you need a Vee plow, if you're only plowing your drive, why not just get a straight blade?


----------



## Falcon121

Maybe I don't, I didn't know how well a straight blade would be able to cut through the snow drifts, also I thought the Vee would give me more control moving / stacking the snow around the house and garage.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

We have both a Boss 9-2 (not a dxt) and 2 western 8-6 mvp plus with western wings. The western is the prefered plow at our place, I like the controller much better on the western, the western hooks up much easier, the western stacks better and the western back drags better. IMO you dont need the big flared wing as your not trying to windrow and really throw the snow in a big parking lot and I dont think you really need the dual trip edge of the Boss but those are my opinions.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MVP3, that was easy.


----------



## Randall Ave

Me, I'd go with the Western Thumbs Up


----------



## shotgunwillie

Falcon121;2129616 said:


> First I know this has been debated, I'm pretty sure I've already read all of the posts that I could find. I'm looking for updates from the guys who have been using them over the past winter that could help persuade me one way or the other.
> 
> My back ground, I have purchased a new home with a long gravel driveway that tends to blow shut, so I decided to purchase a plow. I have an F450 so I need the 9.2 /9.6 so the snow clears the back tires.
> 
> The prices I got are close enough to not matter, some of the differences are the Western dealer is offering 3yrs warranty / Boss is offering 2yrs. Both dealers recommend Poly plows (What is your thoughts on this?). I like the western mount system over the boss, and I like that the boss moldboard is thicker than western. Also the western has the center pin that lets the plow ends tilt up or down so it follows the ground better, is that something that is noticeable over a boss that doesn't do that?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the info.


I would go Boss DXT. The Western poly will be a pink plow in few years. The Boss hitch is not as flared as the Western so your alignment between the plow and the truck is more critical, other than that, using the plows power to mount itself saves my back, shoulders, elbows and wrists. Go stainless over poly, plowing a gravel drive will scratch or mark up any type material the plow is made of. Buy the shoes and install them slightly lower than the trip edge because of the gravel. The new Boss LED headlights are hands down light years head of any other system out there. The DXT trips both full and trip edge something no other plow does. The Boss plow hand control has lot less buttons that are larger and easier to use than the Western. A long driveway you want a flared V-plow to throw the snow as far as you can, besides a V-plow changes from a V to straight to scoop in seconds you have 3 plows in 1. The Western will not stack snow any higher than the Boss and I can show you a couple of driveways that drop off that the Western will have daylight under it if you try to back drag it, while the Boss leaves black top. In some conditions back dragging over gravel driveways is the way to go. At my plow dealer, who sells both Boss and Western brands, I looked at their back lot last fall at their used traded in plows. They had 10 Westerns and Fishers all types and styles from almost new to relics. The 1 Boss V that they had was 15 to 20 years old.


----------



## MXZ1983

shotgunwillie;2129694 said:


> I would go Boss DXT. The Western poly will be a pink plow in few years. The Boss hitch is not as flared as the Western so your alignment between the plow and the truck is more critical, other than that, using the plows power to mount itself saves my back, shoulders, elbows and wrists. Go stainless over poly, plowing a gravel drive will scratch or mark up any type material the plow is made of. Buy the shoes and install them slightly lower than the trip edge because of the gravel. The new Boss LED headlights are hands down light years head of any other system out there. The DXT trips both full and trip edge something no other plow does. The Boss plow hand control has lot less buttons that are larger and easier to use than the Western. A long driveway you want a flared V-plow to throw the snow as far as you can, besides a V-plow changes from a V to straight to scoop in seconds you have 3 plows in 1. The Western will not stack snow any higher than the Boss and I can show you a couple of driveways that drop off that the Western will have daylight under it if you try to back drag it, while the Boss leaves black top. In some conditions back dragging over gravel driveways is the way to go. At my plow dealer, who sells both Boss and Western brands, I looked at their back lot last fall at their used traded in plows. They had 10 Westerns and Fishers all types and styles from almost new to relics. The 1 Boss V that they had was 15 to 20 years old.


I've ran both plows multiple times. 
I can tell from your post that youve never ran a western. 
Hookup takes less time just for the lining up the truck factor with a western. 
Easier on back, wrists, etc? You've never hooked one up. 
And a western won't stack any higher than a boss? 
You've never stacked with one. 
Once the lift cylinder is maxed on a boss, that's it. Youre pushing the truck up the pile. Done. 
Western stacks higher. Sorry.


----------



## shotgunwillie

MXZ1983;2129696 said:


> I've ran both plows multiple times.
> I can tell from your post that youve never ran a western.
> Hookup takes less time just for the lining up the truck factor with a western.
> Easier on back, wrists, etc? You've never hooked one up.
> And a western won't stack any higher than a boss?
> You've never stacked with one.
> Once the lift cylinder is maxed on a boss, that's it. Youre pushing the truck up the pile. Done.
> Western stacks higher. Sorry.


Ok, I'll take the bait. I live in a lake effect area, and I have been behind the wheel of a pickup truck for quite a few decades with more than several different types and brands of plows hanging on the front of it. My last remaining stack of snow will be gone today. Go to youtube and watch Western's own videos about attaching plows, slamming big levers or pushing the head back and up is not easier than holding a toggle switch up. Once a Western hits it stops, it is not going any higher, or it will land on your hood. I know, the obsolete chain lift on the Western will save my transmission while it informs me of any bumps in my states fine roads with bouncing up and down. Between plow brands for pickup trucks there is not a dime's worth of difference in stacking abilities of similar models. Need to stack higher? Go bigger, Bobcat, Deere, Cat etc. The best in customer service
of all brands? Boss, going away. I can tell from your post that you do not know me, where I have been and what I have done. Done.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Until your hydraulic coupler fails when there's snow coming. Lol

It's just like ford Chevy dodge. I like chain lift don't care for direct. I'm with Mx in this


----------



## alldayrj

I really like the trip edge/ full trip combo. Dont think ill ever leave it. And yes I've spent years in boss and westerns. Don't really care to get wrapped up in the rest of the fanboy talk though


----------



## Falcon121

Thanks for all of the info.

Another question, why are the Westen plows be it steel, poly, or stainless all thinner than Boss? I'm guessing it's not an issue and the Western Plows are all holding up really well, but you would think with marketing they would be the same.


----------



## jdsquire

I've been debating a similar situation. Currently have an older Meyer poly 7.5 EZ Mount Classic. I've been looking at both Western and Boss plows, the local Western dealer has better customer service/support and Western seems to have an easier drive in system. However, selling the old Meyer system takes priority before purchasing a new plow.


----------



## MXZ1983

This may or may not be a video of a members truck and plow....






Show me a video of your boss with the cutting edges above the hood, and I'll quit proving my point.


----------



## BossPlow2010

MXZ1983;2129786 said:


> This may or may not be a video of a members truck and plow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me a video of your boss with the cutting edges above the hood, and I'll quit proving my point.


That's great and all, but he's not plowing a parking lot, he's plowing his driveway. The main reason I also recommend a straight blade, along with saving costs.


----------



## MXZ1983

BossPlow2010;2129789 said:


> That's great and all, but he's not plowing a parking lot, he's plowing his driveway. The main reason I also recommend a straight blade, along with saving costs.


Wasn't debating the straight vs v. 
Another member posted saying that chain vs direct lift stack the same.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MXZ1983;2129799 said:


> Another member posted saying that chain vs direct lift stack the same.


That would be silly to say that. Everyone knows the a chain lift will out stack a piston driven lift.

Do know how I check the cutting edge for wear?

I stack and glance out the window.


----------



## Superior L & L

We love the DXT. Have bought 6 in the last 2 years. But they are both great products. Only thing is our boss dealer is next door to our shop and the western dealer has the worst service EVER! Easy decision


----------



## SnoFarmer

MXZ1983;2129786 said:


> Show me a video of your boss with the cutting edges above the hood, and I'll quit proving my point.


no vid but I do have a pic....

This is in a parking lot, as if that makes any difference.....
we also stack this high on residential drives, if there is enough snow.


----------



## SnoFarmer

MXZ1983;2129696 said:


> Once the lift cylinder is maxed on a boss, that's it. Youre pushing the truck up the pile. Done.
> Western stacks higher. Sorry.


Looks like that pic proved you be not as right as you could be. Sorry.
The tires of the truck in my pic are on pavement...Sorry

And its not a chain lift that saves transmissions , it's the trip edge that does,:laughing::laughing:

(nether a chain lift nor a trip edge will actually save your transmission)

Yes, I own/run both chain lift and direct lift plows.


----------



## MXZ1983

SnoFarmer;2129912 said:


> Looks like that pic proved you be not as right as you could be. Sorry.
> The tires of the truck in my pic are on pavement...Sorry
> 
> And its not a chain lift that saves transmissions , it's the trip edge that does,:laughing::laughing:
> 
> (nether a chain lift nor a trip edge will actually save your transmission)
> 
> Yes, I own/run both chain lift and direct lift plows.


1olddogtwo and I were texting about this. 
You had to be the one to post the pic. I knew you had one.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

SnoFarmer;2129912 said:


> Looks like that pic proved you be not as right as you could be. Sorry.
> The tires of the truck in my pic are on pavement...Sorry
> 
> Cant see the bottom of the tires, no proof.... Sorry...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Agreed, it's fake, Photoshop'd.

The round snowflakes give it away, nice try though.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Whatever Ya need to tell yourself so Ya can sleep at night.
:laughing:


What do I have to gain?

And I just took the time to photoshop that one pic.:laughing:

Then what stops somone of photoshopping in the wheels, you know, being on the pavement?
But thanks for the complement on the photoshop skills.:waving:


----------



## AdkWoody

Falcon121 said:


> Thanks for all of the info.
> 
> Another question, why are the Westen plows be it steel, poly, or stainless all thinner than Boss? I'm guessing it's not an issue and the Western Plows are all holding up really well, but you would think with marketing they would be the same.


Quality. Western uses a better quality steel, polly that doesn't require the thicker mold-board. Boss uses lesser quality, but thicker to get the same strength. Both would be a good choice, but I'm going with the MVP3 simply because of the chain vs hydraulic. My buddy had a Boss, and after a few years he had nothing but problems. He wouldn't trade it in because he said he had too much invested in it with all the repairs to lose out on trade in value. I want mine to work every time, when I need it. Maintenance is key, but sometimes there's nothing you can do about inferior parts


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DXT withoot a question.

PS I don't own either. Just experience.


----------



## JustJeff

I don't have a dog in this fight, and I'm not going to enter one. But I agree with Mark. I like the dual trip feature and wish my plow had it. But, for an individual driveway I think it's overkill.


----------



## Philbilly2

JustJeff said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, and I'm not going to enter one. But I agree with Mark. I like the dual trip feature and wish my plow had it. But, for an individual driveway I think it's overkill.


The dual trip part of a 9.2 or 9.6 or the 9.2 or 9.6ft vee plow itself?


----------



## JustJeff

The dual trip that Boss has on their DXT's. Trip edge and full trip. 8'-2" and 9'-2".


----------



## SnoFarmer

Thumbs Up


----------



## SnoFarmer

SnoFarmer said:


> no vid but I do have a pic....
> 
> This is in a parking lot, as if that makes any difference.....
> we also stack this high on residential drives, if there is enough snow.
> 
> View attachment 151308


 Ho thar it is


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The whole BS aboot anchor lifts stacking higher than direct lift is exactly that........horse hockey. 

The plow doesn't come any higher than the stops.


----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## kimber750




----------



## bluevortec

western mvp- you can beat the look of the western mount when the plows not on the truck!


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> The whole BS aboot anchor lifts stacking higher than direct lift is exactly that........horse hockey.
> 
> The plow doesn't come any higher than the stops.


I still like our western v over our boss v. I really dislike the boss controller most of all.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

And the western mount is better also. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> The whole BS aboot anchor lifts stacking higher than direct lift is exactly that........horse hockey.
> 
> The plow doesn't come any higher than the stops.


Really........ Tell me more aboot this.....



LapeerLandscape said:


> I still like our western v over our boss v. I really dislike the boss controller most of all.


The BOSS control is very simple to run with it's 5 buttons. I can hold the controller, operate the plow a shift gears withoot a hiccup.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> DXT withoot a question.
> 
> PS I don't own either. Just experience.


Please tell us more....Experience???....


----------



## BRL1




----------



## BRL1

View attachment 166659


----------



## kimber750

Since this has turned into a stacking thread I will have to put my vote on a true direct lift.


----------



## BUFF

kimber750 said:


> Since this has turned into a stacking thread I will have to put my vote on a true direct lift.


Hard to believe such a thing wood happen.....


----------



## kimber750

I don't get everyone's obsession with stacking. The higher you stack the snow, the less likely it is you can bill for moving piles. Now I am not saying make 2' high piles but those guys driving their trucks half up the pile are leaving money on the table IMO.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

kimber750 said:


> I don't get everyone's obsession with stacking. The higher you stack the snow, the less likely it is you can bill for moving piles. Now I am not saying make 2' high piles but those guys driving their trucks half up the pile are leaving money on the table IMO.


Talk about stacking snow did you guys see the video of the exhaust stacks and tow mirrors. Someone should make a video like that about stacking snow.


----------



## kimber750

LapeerLandscape said:


> Talk about stacking snow did you guys see the video of the exhaust stacks and tow mirrors. Someone should make a video like that about stacking snow.


This guy couldn't afford tow mirrors, spent all his money on those fancy stacks.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

kimber750 said:


> This guy couldn't afford tow mirrors, spent all his money on those fancy stacks.
> 
> View attachment 166664


Looks like heat duct.


----------



## kimber750

LapeerLandscape said:


> Looks like heat duct.


I didn't say it was a lot of money.


----------



## Philbilly2

LapeerLandscape said:


> Talk about stacking snow did you guys see the video of the exhaust stacks and tow mirrors. Someone should make a video like that about stacking snow.


You must mean this one...


----------



## Philbilly2

kimber750 said:


> This guy couldn't afford tow mirrors, spent all his money on those fancy stacks.


I like those...


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Philbilly2 said:


> You must mean this one...


Yeah, you need to make a stacking video just like that only about stacking snow.


----------



## DomaD

kimber750 said:


> I don't get everyone's obsession with stacking. The higher you stack the snow, the less likely it is you can bill for moving piles. Now I am not saying make 2' high piles but those guys driving their trucks half up the pile are leaving money on the table IMO.


Remind me not to hire you.


----------



## kimber750

DomaD said:


> Remind me not to hire you.


You couldn't afford me.


----------



## DomaD

No kidding, over charge and bilk the customer as much as possible, make sure you tell the customer you put down extra salt as well and charge him accordingly even though you went half than normal....


----------



## Philbilly2

kimber750 said:


> You couldn't afford me.


OMG LOL... what a response!!!!!!


----------



## kimber750

DomaD said:


> No kidding, over charge and bilk the customer as much as possible, make sure you tell the customer you put down extra salt as well and charge him accordingly even though you went half than normal....


Sorry buddy, we are seasonal. And still not gonna use my truck as a bulldozer.


----------



## Philbilly2

kimber750 said:


> Sorry buddy, not gonna use my truck as a bulldozer.


Word on the playground is that all the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Philbilly2

kimber750 said:


> You couldn't afford me.


Same thing I told my first wife... she was right... and still is... lord can that woman spend my money...


----------



## kimber750

Philbilly2 said:


> Word on the playground is that all the cool kids are doing it.


95% is seasonal last bit is per push. Have had the same accounts for many years. During last years blizzard my sites were the first in the area to have the blacktop showing. So Dora can try dis me all they want but my clients are very happy. As for over charging my clients know the price going in. Some of the driveways prices are twice what they could have someone else do it for, yet they still choose me.  Wonder why?



Philbilly2 said:


> Same thing I told my first wife... she was right... and still is... lord can that woman spend my money...


Sometimes I can't afford me much less the wife too. :hammerhead:


----------



## Philbilly2

kimber750 said:


> As for over charging my clients know the price going in. Some of the driveways prices are twice what they could have someone else do it for, yet they still choose me.  Wonder why?


Because you have nice hair... must be... only reason I can come up with... :hammerhead::laughing:


----------



## kimber750

Philbilly2 said:


> Because you have nice hair... must be... only reason I can come up with... :hammerhead::laughing:


:laughing::laugh::laugh: Um, I don't have any hair.


----------



## Philbilly2

kimber750 said:


> :laughing::laugh::laugh: Um, I don't have any hair.


See... just like I said... because you have a nice lack of hair... :laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DomaD said:


> Remind me not to hire you.


Don't hire kimber, he's a perfushanal.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Falcon121 said:


> First I know this has been debated, I'm pretty sure I've already read all of the posts that I could find. I'm looking for updates from the guys who have been using them over the past winter that could help persuade me one way or the other.
> 
> My back ground, I have purchased a new home with a long gravel driveway that tends to blow shut, so I decided to purchase a plow. I have an F450 so I need the 9.2 /9.6 so the snow clears the back tires.
> 
> The prices I got are close enough to not matter, some of the differences are the Western dealer is offering 3yrs warranty / Boss is offering 2yrs. Both dealers recommend Poly plows (What is your thoughts on this?). I like the western mount system over the boss, and I like that the boss moldboard is thicker than western. Also the western has the center pin that lets the plow ends tilt up or down so it follows the ground better, is that something that is noticeable over a boss that doesn't do that?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the info.


I didn't read all the posts but every plow has it's advantages and disadvantages.

It comes down to who is closer to for service.
Are they open during storms?
How easy is it to get parts?

I have been using Western for over 10 years.
Started with a 7.5, moved up to a 8 foot commercial pro plus and now a 8.5 MVP3 for the last 3 years and love the V.

If you can afford it go for the V, if your just using it for your driveway then just get the standard V, it will do the job.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dealer support is very important, but what I prefer even more is a reliable plow so dealer support needs to be minimal.


----------



## Falcon121

I just wanted to update everyone, I ended up going with the western. I ordered it months ago but just had the chance to pick it up today. I wanted to thank everyone for all of the good feedback.


----------

